# How to tell high/low estrogen



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Second Test cycle, lost libido once again, will be doing 6th jab tomorrow. 500mg a week for 12 weeks, 50mg/day dbol for 6 weeks.

Same thing happened during my last test cycle, taking arimidex at 0.5mg Mon, Wed, Fri, HCG 1000iu, same day as test jab.

Last time i asked the question i was told it could be high estrogen, but then someone else said low estrogen. Not got puffy nipples, nor itchy nipples, had a little spat of gyno in the past and dont feel like i have that.

Anyone got any ideas? Really starting to annoy me that im getting low libido on Test........ On my previous cycle, i tried dropping my AI all together, close to the end, didnt have much effect.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

this is where having an understanding off your own body comes into play, finding the right AI dose for YOU can be a pain in the ****, hows your blood pressure? water retention? red skin/face? low estrogen you would feel more stiff in your joints aswell as low libido, high estro will more then likely be accompanied by a fuller watery feeling, low libidio, joints will feel good tho


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

My jaw was feeling very 'dry' the other day, clicking all over the shop when i woke up.

Dont feel necessarily 'watery', not put on a huge amount of weight, but think im getting very slightly leaner.

Not got a blood pressure monitor, only a heart rate monitor. Ill order a Blood pressure monitor.

Skin isnt red either, having pasty skin aswel, i would definitely notice.

Thanks

Shaun

EDIT: this look okay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Digital-Automatic-WRIST-Blood-Pressure-Monitor-Carry-case-included-Boxed-/310493604149?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item484adc6935


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

itchy nipples - estrogen to high

lethargy, tiredness, fatigue - estrogen to low

this is how i judge things myself,

btw low libido might be caused by both high/low estrogen


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

My nipples are sensitive to the touch, which could suggest high estrogen.

Really need to get this sorted guys. Maybe @hackski could help


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So low oestrogen can result in libido loss, didn't know that. Mines 44 atm.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> Second Test cycle, lost libido once again, will be doing 6th jab tomorrow. 500mg a week for 12 weeks, 50mg/day dbol for 6 weeks.
> 
> Same thing happened during my last test cycle, taking arimidex at 0.5mg Mon, Wed, Fri, HCG 1000iu, same day as test jab.
> 
> ...


I have no advice for you mate, but I am totally curious, whats "gyno"?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Estrogen is a fukcer to work out.

For example my nipps are currently puffy but I have noticed fatigue and stiff joints. Which way do you go..


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Second Test cycle, lost libido once again, will be doing 6th jab tomorrow. 500mg a week for 12 weeks, 50mg/day dbol for 6 weeks.
> 
> Same thing happened during my last test cycle, taking arimidex at 0.5mg Mon, Wed, Fri, HCG 1000iu, same day as test jab.
> 
> ...


It might be High estrogen...If i was you i would take 0.5 Ari ED...Cos look, Test+DBol and +1000HCG those give huge estrogen, and i believe that you don't take eough Anti-estrogens....


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I have no advice for you mate, but I am totally curious, whats "gyno"?


growing breast, not a good look on a bloke lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Second Test cycle, lost libido once again, will be doing 6th jab tomorrow. 500mg a week for 12 weeks, 50mg/day dbol for 6 weeks.
> 
> Same thing happened during my last test cycle, taking arimidex at 0.5mg Mon, Wed, Fri, HCG 1000iu, same day as test jab.
> 
> ...


Ok mate, I have had this problem a couple of times on cycle...most recently last week. I'm 2 weeks into my cycle and kick started with 100mg suspension/75mg dbol/100mg oxys...and 3 days into cycle I couldn't get it up AT ALL!! What you need to do in my opinion is STOP the adex. If after a few days to a week your libido comes back then you will know your adex dose was too high. Then, add it back in at a lower dose, say 0.25mg eod. If libido doesn't come back within a week of dropping the adex then your dose was not high enough, so add it back in at a higher dose. This may take a couple weeks to get it right...but it WILL work!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

At 0.5 mg adex eod on the compounds your running I would guess estrogen is too low!! I'm doing the same amount of adex as you with twice as much test and more dbol.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Every body's diff mate as u know. Try .5 ed for about a wk if no change go .25 ed it could b the 1000iu wk why not try and lower that as well i do 250iu 2x wk and that's fine for me but again mb not for u. As mentioned above u have to find what works for u. Your using adex so it should not take long to find the right dose.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

clarky81 said:


> Every body's diff mate as u know. Try .5 ed for about a wk if no change go .25 ed it could b the 1000iu wk why not try and lower that as well i do 250iu 2x wk and that's fine for me but again mb not for u. As mentioned above u have to find what works for u. Your using adex so it should not take long to find the right dose.


Yes, everyone is different but it is always better to start low with adex and work your way up. Adex is strong, it's much easier to get estrogen down than it is to get it back up after putting levels in the gutter with too high ai dose. Hey, it's entirely up to the OP what he wants to do, but when I had this problem I pm'd Haakski about it and this is the advice he gave me.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Yes, everyone is different but it is always better to start low with adex and work your way up. Adex is strong, it's much easier to get estrogen down than it is to get it back up after putting levels in the gutter with too high ai dose. Hey, it's entirely up to the OP what he wants to do, but when I had this problem I pm'd Haakski about it and this is the advice he gave me.


Sound mate no probs.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Ill go with Stuey if that's a recommendation from hackski.

Ordered myself a blood pressure monitor just to keep an eye on that aswel


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. Ill go with Stuey if that's a recommendation from hackski.
> 
> Ordered myself a blood pressure monitor just to keep an eye on that aswel


Good man!! Let me know how it goes...would bet money you've knocked estrogen down too low. Good luck!!


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

I take it your joints are ok shoulders knees ect ect.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yer joints feel okay. Never really felt stiff as such


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> Yer joints feel okay. Never really felt stiff as such


How much AI are u taking ??


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I was taking 0.5 mg adex mon, wed, fri.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's unlikely uv got low e2 you usually always get sore joints.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

for me its easy

boobs .. not enough AI

no boobs.. right amount of AI


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> for me its easy
> 
> boobs .. not enough AI
> 
> no boobs.. right amount of AI


Lol thats true.


----------



## dannybowle (Jun 14, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. Ill go with Stuey if that's a recommendation from hackski.
> 
> Ordered myself a blood pressure monitor just to keep an eye on that aswel


Hello, sorry to bump up an old thread, just curious what happened in the end?

What did you do and how was the outcome..?


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

Dunno about the OP but i had a similar problem on .5 eod. Felt lethargic and needed a nap every day, low libido, couldn't focus properly when i was driving etc. Not good.

Now on .5 e4d and its a lot better.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

I bet its high estro rather than low, 0.5mg 3 times a week shouldnt be to high dose for 500 test a week and 50mg dbol ed, ofc its a person related thing coz everyone is different but I always used to take 0.5 mg eod for 500mg test and libido was very high, I even tried 1mg for same dose if got bloated because of not clean diet and still I had insane libido sometimes I felt dry joints then I dropped it back to 0.5mg e2-3d.


----------



## sdam (Nov 8, 2012)

Gonna bump this thread too. Have a tough time figuring out where I am with my e2. Have had some serious digestive issues today which I read can be due to low e have also had very unstable morning wood and slightly stiff and itchy nipples ( no lumps though ) I wake up much to early in the morning sleeping only about 6 hours. No stiff joints whatsoever. Not really horny either. But then again no bloat I.e almost no water weight so confusing. Doing 250mg ew and 500 ui hcg and 0.5 mg Arimidex e2d. Notices that nipples become stiff 2 days after administration of hcg


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

sdam said:


> Gonna bump this thread too. Have a tough time figuring out where I am with my e2. Have had some serious digestive issues today which I read can be due to low e have also had very unstable morning wood and slightly stiff and itchy nipples ( no lumps though ) I wake up much to early in the morning sleeping only about 6 hours. No stiff joints whatsoever. Not really horny either. But then again no bloat I.e almost no water weight so confusing. Doing 250mg ew and 500 ui hcg and 0.5 mg Arimidex e2d. Notices that nipples become stiff 2 days after administration of hcg


 what do you mean when u say unstable morning wood?? u mean inconsistent?? like some days u get it, some u don't?..**** me im on 500mg a week of testobolin 250 and i'm rock hard every morning, wanting to jump on my mrs all thru the night, literally getting hard ons in work all day all i can think about is getting home or bumping into an ex lol and my face is bright red and slight burning about an hour after food, 3rd week this week and slightly sensitive nips but no bloat and i haven't touched AI yet, considering waiting until around week 4, start of 5 because test will prob have reached peak levels by then and see how my sides are then but if things get worse ill start on .5 every 3 days and if all is well ill prob add another 250mg test enan and see how that goes, but hardly any estrogen related sides yet or bloat but horny as a rabbit and high hematocrit which i assume isn't estrogen related


----------



## sdam (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah exactly it pops in from time to time. If i have low e i guess I should always get it or ?


----------



## sdam (Nov 8, 2012)

Still having a stiff/sensitive nipple, the odd thing is that there is no lump whatsoever and the feeling only occurs on my left nipple. Still no morning wood has been completely limp the last three days. What bugs me is the lack of water retention, if I had high E2 i would surely hade added more water weight than I have during the cycle. Is there anyway one could have High E2 without any significant water retention. So far the lack of water retention is the only sign pointing to low e2. Any ideas or similar experiences ?


----------

